# dubai internet city



## boroboy (Mar 19, 2013)

Dos anybody have any experience incorporating a company in dubai internet city? Its difficult to get a ballpark figure of how much this will cost just from googling. I was hoping to create a branch company but it seems they require 3 years of accounting for that and my company is not that old yet so I will probably need to register a full entity.

Do you think I will need to use an agent? applying direct to dubaiinternetcity.com seems possible but again they dont display any changes on the website.

I will also need to apply for a visa for myself and my wife once we have created the company. Has anybody done this before and encountered any major hurdles?


----------



## johnkenn (Jan 28, 2012)

*I also looking into this*

I also looking into this, let see how about sharing about internet city


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

I would recommend getting in touch with the freezone entity directly, in my experience getting the information from the freezone's directly first and then comparing with the agents is the best approach... 

p.s: the phone number that shows up via a google search is working although all the agents are busy, a good sign maybe ?!? ... yes I have way too much time on my hands...


----------



## boroboy (Mar 19, 2013)

thanks! I called them and they emailed me with this info :

Enclosed is a sales package giving you information related to setting up a company in Dubai Internet City. To start off the procedures, you will need to complete and submit the following:

• Application for License
• Business Plan (as per template)
• Passport copy of the Shareholder/s
• Passport copy of the proposed directors and manager
• Core activity of the company from the attached DIC activity list

On submission of the above, the project will be reviewed by a committee and an approval granted. This will have to be followed by the submission of documents for type of License:

1. Branch
2. Individual FZ-LLC
3. Corporate FZ-LLC


Costs associated with the set up are as under:

• Registration fees - Dhs. 3,510 – one time
• License fees - Dhs. 15,010 / annum
• Executive office {furnished} - Dhs. 120,000/annum {entitles you for 3 visas only}
• Commercial Office {shell & core} - Dhs. 160/sq.ft/year


All tariffs related to visas, etc. are listed here:

Dubai Internet City

Information related to licensing guidelines can be found here:

http://dic-communityguide.com/dic/registration_incorporation_and_licencing/guideline_on_activities/

Should you have any further questions, you are most welcome to contact me.


----------

